# phragmipediums



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

I really want to get a phrag but I want to know are they easy to care for or are they hard? Also what would be a good first phrag I was thinking phragmipedium pearcei  I also dont know how to care for these plant all I know is that they like to be wet 

Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 19, 2013)

It's very easy. They all seem to really like S/H. However, I don't have any in S/H. My Phrags are in bark with a water dish below the pot. I keep 1/2 inch of water in the dish and they love it. Phrags like medium light (little brighter then paphs). They like "good" clean water like RO or distilled. You can fertilize but it should be small amounts.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 19, 2013)

they are too easy..what wjs2nd says


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 19, 2013)

I think a lot of people find out that phrags are easier for them to grow than paphs. That's definitely the case for me. Most of them should be grown wet, enjoy fresh clean water, warm temps and bright light. I try to be good about watering them daily if and when possible.

The genus contains many interesting and certainly beautiful species, but I'd actually suggest hybrids to beginners. The hybrids tend to be a lot more forgiving and more floriferous. Something like Green Hornet or Patti McHale would be excellent starters that feature pearcei as a parent.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 19, 2013)

You need to give more details - windowsill grower? under lights? what's your temp range?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

they can be easy or they can be hard. What kind of bloom are you looking for?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2013)

Most are very easy. I grow mine under good to high light. Warm days up to 27°C and down to 10 to 15°C. I grow them in an inorganic mix with almost continuous low feeding. I always have some that don't grow as well as the others or never flower. Phrag. besseae likes it cooler than others. Avoid leaving water in the crowns. Good ventilation is essential. Use the best water possible, either Reverse Osmosis or rain. Phrag, kovachii likes to grow in a high pH media, but virtually all others will be content with a pH around 6.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 20, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> You need to give more details - windowsill grower? under lights? what's your temp range?



Most likely under lights in the winter and outside in the summer. As for the temperature about 60 70F in the winter, in the summer it is about 80 90F. Humidity I try to keep it at least at 45% but that is low it is usually at 50 60% in the winter, in the summer the humidity is high Also I thought I should say I always try to give my plants lot of air circulation right now they have a ceiling fan on them  I give my plants MSU orchid fertilizer I dont know if phrags like MSU or not. 

I hope this helps


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> they can be easy or they can be hard. What kind of bloom are you looking for?



I don't know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2013)

Phrags are like any other orchid: If you have conditions and care that are what they like, they will thrive. If not, they will not do so well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree...phrags are generally easier than paphs, and are much more forgiving in terms of stale mix and infrequent repotting. Most hybrids are easier than species, at least the common besseae crosses, but they can be repetitive. The larger caudatum group hybrids are just as easy to grow, but get huge and aren't always the easiest to bloom. For species, pearcei/equadorense are pretty easy....as is besseae, nowadays. I don't keep mine very cool, and they bloom yearly. In fact both of mine are in spike or bloom now.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 21, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Phrags are like any other orchid: If you have conditions and care that are what they like, they will thrive. If not, they will not do so well.



Thanks I will make sure I have the conditions for the phrag I get


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2013)

orchidgirl510 said:


> Most likely under lights in the winter and outside in the summer. As for the temperature about 60 70F in the winter, in the summer it is about 80 90F. Humidity I try to keep it at least at 45% but that is low it is usually at 50 60% in the winter, in the summer the humidity is high Also I thought I should say I always try to give my plants lot of air circulation right now they have a ceiling fan on them  I give my plants MSU orchid fertilizer I dont know if phrags like MSU or not.
> 
> I hope this helps


Yes that helped! I'm not going to repeat what others have said. Fertilizer - MSU is fine 1/8-1/4 strength. Phrags are not heavy feeders, they won't like MSU or any other fertilizer if it's too strong.



NYEric said:


> they can be easy or they can be hard. What kind of bloom are you looking for?





orchidgirl510 said:


> I don't know.


I would guess ones that stay a bit more compact but I'm not sure if you'll like the looks. It might be best if you see something you like, then ask about plant size and remind us it's under lights.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're concerned about size pearcei, fischeri and andreetae are small. Except for the pearcei i would not try these species as they can be expensive. Hybrids with these should be easier to find and grow.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help 
I think I am going to get phrag. peacei, I just have a few guestions.

What are good pots for this plant I plan on getting this pot for my paph, will it work for a phrag? https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/...product=Containers!Air-Cone&pid=553&keywords=

What is a good potting media for phrags?

and how do I water phrags? I have heard of peaple just leaving them in a tray of water should I do that for phrag pearcei?

What are some good places that sell phrag pearcei I was thinking of getting one from piping rock orchids

Thanks again


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Get the largest plant (most mature growths) that you can.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Get the largest plant (most mature growths) that you can.



thanks


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 21, 2013)

Phrags can be very accepting of various media types. Semi-hydro is very popular with some growers, although I haven't had great success with it. I find the best for me has always been a bark mix, very heavy on the spongerock, with some NZ sphagnum mixed in.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 22, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Phrags can be very accepting of various media types. Semi-hydro is very popular with some growers, although I haven't had great success with it. I find the best for me has always been a bark mix, very heavy on the spongerock, with some NZ sphagnum mixed in.



thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2013)

The air cone pots are quite popular but if it's going to sit in a inch or 2 of water, what's the sense? Mine are in regular plastic pots.
Dump the water at each watering, they like fresh clean water.
Cardinale is an oldie but goody as is Mem. Dick Clements, both are easy to control.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 24, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> The air cone pots are quite popular but if it's going to sit in a inch or 2 of water, what's the sense? Mine are in regular plastic pots.
> Dump the water at each watering, they like fresh clean water.
> Cardinale is an oldie but goody as is Mem. Dick Clements, both are easy to control.



thanks


----------



## eaborne (Feb 26, 2013)

I recommend starting with a hybrid. Most hybrids with longifolium in the background grow fantastic.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 27, 2013)

eaborne said:


> I recommend starting with a hybrid. Most hybrids with longifolium in the background grow fantastic.



Thanks


----------

